

Ask HN: Responsive As A Service (RAAS) – Would you take it? - jitnut

We recently started www.raas.co 
A simple service for web designers, agencies &amp; biz where we convert any graphic design, mock-ups or existing website to responsive html pages. Since we offer it as a service, it can be quite cost effective than doing it on your own or from front end developer.
My question: Would you take it if it saves time &amp; money?
======
thejteam
Since this is obviously just a landing page and the service doesn't exist yet,
what is the proposed workflow? Do I log into my account and upload the files
and then get emailed my html back? Are you the one hosting the pages? What
your turnaround time be? You said the price will be 299. Is that per month,
per year, per fortnight, or forever? You seem to be emphasizing the importance
of responsiveness for mobile, so you also do the formatting to make the site
mobile-friendly?

~~~
jitnut
Yes exactly, we want to make it as seamless as that. You upload your files and
we emailed you back the html in 2days to a week depending on plan. $299 was
for a simple website but we might have to come up with attractive fixed price
plans. Yes we do formatting to make the site mobile-friendly as well.

------
jitnut
Clickable link: [http://raas.co](http://raas.co)

